# Info - 1080 vs 720



## Carey (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello, I am ready to take the plunge and update my TV to a High Definition TV. I already have a 722 DVR. I am confused as to which HDTV I should get. What is the quality difference between the 1080 vs 720? I am thinking of a 50-55 inch for the size and the only sports we watch are an occasional football game.

Input is greatly appreciated.

Carey


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

Carey said:


> Hello, I am ready to take the plunge and update my TV to a High Definition TV. I already have a 722 DVR. I am confused as to which HDTV I should get. What is the quality difference between the 1080 vs 720? I am thinking of a 50-55 inch for the size and the only sports we watch are an occasional football game.
> 
> Input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Carey


1080i, the former king of the HDTV hill, actually boasts an identical 1,920x1,080 resolution but conveys the images in an interlaced format (the i in 1080i). In a tube-based television, otherwise known as a CRT, 1080i sources get "painted" on the screen sequentially: the odd-numbered lines of resolution appear on your screen first, followed by the even-numbered lines--all within 1/30 of a second. Progressive-scan formats such as 480p, 720p, and 1080p convey all of the lines of resolution sequentially in a single pass, which makes for a smoother, cleaner image, especially with sports and other motion-intensive content. As opposed to tubes, microdisplays (DLP, LCoS, and LCD rear-projection) and other fixed-pixel TVs, including plasma and LCD flat-panel, are inherently progressive in nature, so when the incoming source is interlaced, as 1080i is, they convert it to progressive scan for display.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

depends how far you plan to sit from the TV, most likely you cannot see the difference between 720p vs. 1080p so if you want to save some money 720p will be fine.

here is a chart

http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you want to take full advantage of blu ray and the quality it offers, I would choose a 1080P set. Currently its the highest resolution being used so it should "future proof" you for some time. I personally see the difference between 720p broadcast to 1080p blu ray movies. I have a Samsung 50" and sit about 10 feet away. Best advise I give to people is get the best quality/resolution set you can for your budget and choose the one that YOUR eye likes as far as PQ.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

In the 50-55 inch range you're likely only going to see 1080p, so the question's moo.

You know, like a cow's opinion. Totally moo.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should read through this thread *here* if you haven't already.

_I'm going to close this duplicate topic since your question is already being discussed._


----------

